# Erdkugel als Shape



## Microhome (27. März 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich benötige die Erdkugel als Vektorgrafik oder als Shape. Habt ihr 'ne Idee wo ich die finden kann? Hab bisher leider nur welche auf stockphoto gefunden :-(


Grüße
m!crohome


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. März 2007)

Hallo.

Auf kartenwelten.de gibt es unter "CD-ROM" einige "Kostenlose Basiskarten" als *.pdf, *.eps und *.ai. Suchst du so etwas in der Richtung?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Microhome (27. März 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Naja ich such keine Karte / Map, sondern die Erde als Kugel und zwar genau so.

Hast du 'ne Idee wo ich sowas als Vektorgrafik finde?


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. März 2007)

Klar habe ich da Ideen, aber die können bis zu 99€ kosten. Das ist aber bestimmt nicht in deinem Sinne. 

Eine besonders einfache Methode zum "selber machen" fällt mir im Moment leider auch nicht ein. Sobald ich aber etwas kostenloses gefunden habe, melde ich mich nochmal. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Microhome (27. März 2007)

Danke!!

Wie gesagt auf diesen stockphoto-Seiten gibts da 'ne Menge aber die kosten eben auch ne Menge...


----------



## LookAndSee (27. März 2007)

@microhome
da könntest Du was finden.
Die politische Karte als pdf habe ich irgendwo, wenn ich sie wieder finde, lade ich sie dir hoch, oder bump+earth+clouds IRGENDWO > lg LookAndSee
edit: ah da ist ja eine. und da auch.


----------



## Microhome (28. März 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
ich suche wie gesagt keine "flache" Karte sondern eine Vektorgrafik als Erdkugel. Habt ihr da 'ne Idee wo ich das finde?


Einen schönen Tag wünscht
m!crohome


----------



## LookAndSee (28. März 2007)

Was verstehst Du unter flach?
pdf = Vektorgrafik
Was möchtest Du genau machen?


----------



## Boromir (28. März 2007)

Hallo Microhome,

eine Idee hätte ich, nimm Google Earth und speicher den Erdball als Bild.
In Illustrator und/oder Corel Draw gibt es eine Funktion mit der man Bitmaps
vektorisieren kann, dann hättest du deine Vektorgrafik.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Microhome (28. März 2007)

Ich brauch das für 'ne Grafik. Und ich glaube PDF ist keine Vektorgrafik. EPS ist bspw. ein Vektorgrafikformat, denn wie willst du aus 'ner PDF den Inhalt lösen? Aber wie auch immer. Ich brauch die Weltkugel als Globus mit den Breiten- und Längengradlinien. Also nicht als Karte, sondern eben in runder Form 


Grüße
m!crohome


----------



## rubick (28. März 2007)

Microhome,



Microhome hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauch das für 'ne Grafik ... Ich brauch die Weltkugel als Globus mit den Breiten- und Längengradlinien.



Besorge Dir eine entsprechende (Pixel)Grafik bei einer freien Bilddatenbank. Mein Favorit ist http://www.sxc.hu. Platziere die Grafik in Illustrator. "Objekt -> Interaktiv abpausen -> Abpausoptionen". Modus "Farbe", Anzahl der Farben liegt bei Dir - max. 256. "Abpausen" und danach "Umwandeln". Damit hast Du Deine Vektorgrafik, die Du mittels "Copy & Paste in $Bildbearbeitung als Vektorobjekt einbinden kannst. 

- rubick


----------



## Microhome (28. März 2007)

Hab ich schon geschaut. Auch auf Pixelquelle und co, aber die Bilder die sinnvoll zum Umwandeln wären verlinken immer auf stockexchange und kosten dann eben Kohle.


Das kann doch nicht sein dass es sowas nirgendwo gibt.
m!crohome


----------



## rubick (28. März 2007)

Microhome,

schau einfach bei den ff. Links, ob etwas für Dich dabei ist:

everystockphoto: http://tinyurl.com/3cr4uo
morgueFile: http://tinyurl.com/2nyqpn
FreePhotosBank: http://tinyurl.com/38rrw3

Dann könntest Du noch stockvault.net durchsuchen. Viel Erfolg.

- rubick


----------

